# Purple Martin Bird House...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

At my yacht club meeting last night we decided to build Purple Martin houses for one of our many social events...

The idea is to take the next four weeks to build one, show up for house install some Saturday evening, put up the built houses and then go partying...

During the season we would monitor the house's success at collecting birds and the house with the most birds wins the pool and, yes, another party...

Since I knew nothing about Purple Martin houses I did some searching when I got home and decided I may have lost my pool entry.

Undaunted I decided I would take a shot at it and build a multilevel house complete with wrap around deck and railings.

Anybody out there with ideas...hints...warnings...? Just starting my research...

Thanks...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know nothin about purple martins, but I can tell you this. Birds are addictive. It starts out innocent enough; you're just gonna put up a house for them to live in. Then, you're just gonna put out a little food so they don't have to work quite so hard to make a living. The food gives you a chance to watch them closer and get to know them. Before you know it, the hook is stet deep and you're a certified bird-nut. Next thing you know, you're delaying the purchase of some woodworking tool so you can afford bird food. I tell ya' friend, it's a slippery slope. Me, I don't have it too bad. "I can quit anytime I want to, I just don't want to."


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, you may get some ideas by checking out fellow member John's web site. John produces some absolutely amazing bird houses, most more like bird hotels!

Extreme Birdhouse


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> I don't know nothin about purple martins, but I can tell you this. Birds are addictive. It starts out innocent enough; you're just gonna put up a house for them to live in. Then, you're just gonna put out a little food so they don't have to work quite so hard to make a living. The food gives you a chance to watch them closer and get to know them. Before you know it, the hook is stet deep and you're a certified bird-nut. Next thing you know, you're delaying the purchase of some woodworking tool so you can afford bird food. I tell ya' friend, it's a slippery slope. Me, I don't have it too bad. "I can quit anytime I want to, I just don't want to."


Thanks, Andy...LMAO...got the picture...

Good thing is I won't be doing the checking or counting...I'm in it for the party...I don't even know what a Purple Martin is...I remember Uncle Martin, but he was green as I recall...

Warning appreciated...gonna go out and buy a tool just to celebrate...any tool...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Nick, you may get some ideas by checking out fellow member John's web site. John produces some absolutely amazing bird houses, most more like bird hotels!
> 
> Extreme Birdhouse


Thanks, Harry...they're beautiful...I don't think I'm going quite that far...I still have lots of "gotta-do's" before getting over-involved (reference Andy's slippery slope)...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Thanks, Andy...LMAO...got the picture...
> 
> Good thing is I won't be doing the checking or counting...I'm in it for the party...I don't even know what a Purple Martin is...I remember Uncle Martin, but he was green as I recall...
> 
> Warning appreciated...gonna go out and buy a tool just to celebrate...any tool...


There ya' go. Better to feed the obsession you already have than to add another.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> At my yacht club meeting last night we decided to build Purple Martin houses for one of our many social events...
> 
> The idea is to take the next four weeks to build one, show up for house install some Saturday evening, put up the built houses and then go partying...
> 
> ...



good site...
http://www.purplemartin.net/
ventilate the core of the house and every cubby to the core at the top of the back wall of the chubby..
down sloped slats instead of a solid deck... clears rain water/droppings better... 
drain holes in the deck work..
make sure you can lower the house fore cleaning...


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nickp said:


> At my yacht club meeting last night we decided to build Purple Martin houses for one of our many social events...
> 
> The idea is to take the next four weeks to build one, show up for house install some Saturday evening, put up the built houses and then go partying...
> 
> ...



A few things about Martins , they don't like being close to people . They will dive down at them if they are close by , Their houses have to be at least 12 ft in the air and need to be clean every year . Their entrance is between 2" - 2 1/4"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's good to hear from you John, I hope that business is booming and that your health is in good shape.


----------

